# Woody's MKIV Build



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

I guess you can call it a build if you wish. More like buy some parts, put them on. Not much to it really. I'm trying to get something together before the LouisvilleVW BBQ here in Louisville. (200+ cars + new venue = you should come) Then plan to touch it up and whatnot afterward. 
I picked up the air lift struts today. They need a little love. Going to sand them down and re-paint them today. 








And a few pics of my car.
















I sold my coils today, car is back on stock suspension. So I'm ready to get stuff started and out of donk status.


----------



## platinumgrey_1.8T (Jul 13, 2007)

can't wait for updates, gonna look balllaa


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (platinumgrey_1.8T)*

Dont be dissapointed if ur front doesnt go lower than ur coils did. 
air lift(easytreet) is known for not going low, and ur rear bags are proly going to rub on the cup where they sit. 
jsut giving u a heads up.


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

when is that show. i wouldnt mind traveling to a good show local to texas


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Dont be dissapointed if ur front doesnt go lower than ur coils did. 
air lift(easytreet) is known for not going low, and ur rear bags are proly going to rub on the cup where they sit. 
jsut giving u a heads up. 

Yeah, after looking at it though I'm more worried about the lift I'm going to get out of it rather than how low it will go. It looks like it will be low enough for me since the offset on the wheels is 0 and going to sit on the tires anyway.
And probably going to replace the rear bags eventually with Slam Bags, just so I will have the warranty for replacing the bags, incase I do run into a lot of rubbing issues.


_Modified by woody89 at 10:22 AM 9-14-2008_


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

Painted and cleaned them up some today.


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (woody89)*

good luck, you should have just bought some UVAIR bags to put over the coils you had.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (dashrendar)*

i know ur offset is 0, but i still think ur not gonn abe happy, like Dash said, u should've gotten some bags over ur coils...


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_i know ur offset is 0, but i still think ur not gonn abe happy, like Dash said, u should've gotten some bags over ur coils... 

Probably so, but oh well live and learn. I got a decent deal on these, and made some money off my coils to help me get bagged quicker. 
Ordered some parts today. 
From KrisDye Fabrications...
(2) Viair 380 compressors w/ pressure switch and 2 relays
EAI 5 switch switchbox
5 gallon tank w/ 5 1/2" ports 
And my fittings from Suicidedoors.com


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (woody89)*

good stuff, as long as your happy thats all that matters.


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

Yeah, I'm just going to install and see how it does. If it's good/ got room to work with I'll keep it on. If not I'll replace the fronts.


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

Got some stuff in the mail today. Although my switch box wasn't in the box.:sad: But I'm sure it will be taken care soon. Going to sand on the tank and re-paint it now.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (woody89)*

Can't wait to see it done!


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

Oops, guess I should read all the papers in the box.










_Modified by woody89 at 5:15 PM 9-17-2008_


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (woody89)*

I ordered 2 spools of 7 wires in a spool, and they sent me one, and on my copy of the receipt it says 2 and the total. on the one that came in my box has different price and 1 spool, but they charged me 2








http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif on them, they refused to even help just ignored my emails.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

i've ordered from suicide doors so many times, fittings for me, and air line, and other stuff, i've never had a problem..


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

KrisDye Fabrications is def. a good guy. He called me and said he ships the switch box separate w/ the shirt and bunch of stickers, but he never got an email from me about shirt size, that I never got either. So he called me and is mailing it out. Good guy w/ good prices. 
On a side note went to Lowes and found the rest of the fittings I needed. I figured I just wouldn't even wait to deal with bs from SD.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (woody89)*

Their PTC fittings wont work, trust me...
All other kinds should be ok


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_Their PTC fittings wont work, trust me...
All other kinds should be ok 

Yeah, I picked some up anyway, but I mostly just needed some reducing things. 
What's a good site for fittings? I need (4) 1/2" OD x 3/8" NPTF


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (woody89)*

PM [email protected], probably has some around, wouldnt check site, most likely doesnt have ALL his fittings listed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

Alright, thanks.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (woody89)*

http://www.flddyn.com (they are local to me) and they helped out http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...09096 as well. Parker Fittings is there game!


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

Put some fittings in the tank today, and test fit it. Ordering valves tomorrow, then will be ready to install. Also picked up some 1/2" air line today.


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

Going to try and install today. I got the compressors hooked up. My switch box never came this week, so I'm just going to wire up two toggle switches in the mean time. I got nothing to do this weekend and want to get **** done. 
EDIT: Switch box came in the mail today. Also went and picked up some good fittings to replace the plastic ones at the shop today. Hopefully all goes smoothly.


_Modified by woody89 at 10:58 AM 9-20-2008_


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

Well I finally got it done. It sits a little lower than my coils in the rear, and the front is maybe a tad lower/same. Tons of lift! The rear bags leak from just having wear and tear. I'm going to replace them soon with Slam bags, a lot better than Air Lift bags imo.
I'm def. happy with it so far, my air ride adventure has just begun. Once winter break hits with school I can easily get this thing lower. I got the know how, just not the time on my hands right now. Enough talk, heres some pics and a video I have uploading too.
A mess right now.
























































I'll try to get some better pics tomorrow.


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qWlWnHxaMI


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (woody89)*

god that thing jumps... idk why u did 1/2" lines....


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

That's how fast I wanted it. Slow is boring to me.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (woody89)*

but hard to control with a light car like mk4 isnt it??


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

It's not too bad really. In the video the tank was close to 200 psi also. 
The guy I bought the struts from was telling me about doing something to the bushing to make them 1/2" lower? Is that just cutting the bushing? Doesn't sound like a good idea to me if so.


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (woody89)*

that thing definitely shoots up there pretty quickly..........good ole half inch line

good budget build though so far. definitely needs to be cleaned up and a few things replaced/upgraded but it works


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

Yup, I'm happy with it so far. It knocked out my main goal which was clearance. 16"s on a MKIV which most know is a little out there, so I bottomed out way too much. 
Once winter break for school hits and I got time I'm going to work on getting it lower. Notch the frame, cut down the rear brackets some, etc.. New rear bags also and 4 more valves.


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

BTW I've only spent around $1000 give or take. For people who think an air ride setup can be way too expensive for them v.s. a nice set of coils. But my setup is very basic compared to most on here.


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)




----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (woody89)*

did it go lower compared to your coils?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (woody89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woody89* »_ I'm going to replace them soon with Slam bags, a lot better than Air Lift bags imo.
.


just curious, why do you think slam bags are that much better than air lifts? do you have experience with both? 
i ask because i've never heard any bad about air lift bags (mk4 struts excluded, as the sturt is the problem, not the bag), and ive run them almost 40k with no problems.


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

Yeah it went about 1/2" lower all the way around. I may go ahead and cut the rears down when I replace the bags since I will have them off the car. 

Slam bags are just better quality bags imo. And they are pretty cool about warranty on their products.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (woody89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woody89* »_
Slam bags are just better quality bags imo. And they are pretty cool about warranty on their products.


didnt answer the question








quality by looks? feel? reliability? longevity? 
have you had experience with any others? and as far as warranty, i've never had a problem with any warranty issue through airlift co, jeremy/jim bigford have been nothing but helpful.


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

I've only owned a pair, never installed. But from looks/build I liked them more. Seem more rigid to me. And other friends experiences along the years makes me rather have them. I'm not trying to rag on a company, it's just more of a personal preference. 
The new dom bags look nice though.


----------



## DowntimeDesigns (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: (woody89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_didnt answer the question








quality by looks? feel? reliability? longevity? 
have you had experience with any others? and as far as warranty, i've never had a problem with any warranty issue through airlift co, jeremy/jim bigford have been nothing but helpful.

From the looks of this build-thread.. he got his air-lifts used and has never ridden on anything besides a set of used and leaking air-lift bags which makes an impossible comparison to a set of never installed SLAM's or any other type of bags for that matter. 
That being said I have owned and ridden on both and personally prefer the Slams. I feel that they offer a smoother ride, use less space (width) and he was correct in stating that there warranty/customer service is outstanding. I haven't personally ever had a problem with a Slam Bag, but I know a few who have.
Now these were on trucks and not on Dubs so I'm not sure exactly how everything is thrown on there, but in my personal opinion that you can't go wrong with Slams.


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: (DowntimeDesigns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DowntimeDesigns* »_
From the looks of this build-thread.. he got his air-lifts used and has never ridden on anything besides a set of used and leaking air-lift bags which makes an impossible comparison to a set of never installed SLAM's or any other type of bags for that matter. 
That being said I have owned and ridden on both and personally prefer the Slams. I feel that they offer a smoother ride, use less space (width) and he was correct in stating that there warranty/customer service is outstanding. I haven't personally ever had a problem with a Slam Bag, but I know a few who have.
Now these were on trucks and not on Dubs so I'm not sure exactly how everything is thrown on there, but in my personal opinion that you can't go wrong with Slams.

Exactly. I figure if I'm going to replace I'd rather go with Slams, than buy replacement air lifts. I know plenty of friends who run Slams on their trucks, and are more than happy w/ them for extended period of time. Plus I can get 5" bags.
I mean people could easily compare the build of a ebay turbo to a good turbo, without installing it. I see no difference with an air bag. /rant


_Modified by woody89 at 3:06 PM 9-22-2008_


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)




----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (woody89)*

welcome to the blown bag club...been a member since 08, 3 down


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

Ha yeah it kinda sucks, but I was planning on replacing them anyway, just not this soon. I'll bust out the grinder and get it right this time.
On a side note it was kinda funny. I lifted the rear up for the speed bump at school and it blew out and was pretty loud. A couple people jumped lol.


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: (woody89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woody89* »_Ha yeah it kinda sucks, but I was planning on replacing them anyway, just not this soon. I'll bust out the grinder and get it right this time.
On a side note it was kinda funny. I lifted the rear up for the speed bump at school and it blew out and was pretty loud. A couple people jumped lol.

whats was it rubbing on ?


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

wow everyone is on bags these days


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

New rears + lower in the back.


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

looks good.
get in on the bagyard group buy


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: (Buck Russell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buck Russell* »_looks good.
get in on the bagyard group buy









I'd like to, but lack of funds owns me.


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

a little debt never hurt


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (woody89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woody89* »_New rears + lower in the back.








]

are those 5" bags?
any pics of the mount you're using?


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_
are those 5" bags?
any pics of the mount you're using?


Yeah they are the RE5s. 
I'm just using the top brackets in the pictures a few pages back. I'm not sure if they are custom by someone or from a company because I bought them used. Then for the bottom I just bolted the bag directly down to the spring cup. It's been setup this way for about 3 or 4 weeks now and bags show no signs of rubbage. I'll take some pics here in a few.


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

I just cut the rivet tool in half that comes w/ skid plates and used to hold the bag to the cup. Ghetto looking, but it works.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (woody89)*

actually looks preety good to me, are you sure you not rubbing on the plastic piece that goes into the cup on front of the bag, because i see you still have that plastic shield on the rear beam.
any pics of your car all the way up with those?
thanks 
o and forgot, how close is the bag to the muffler?


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

There wasn't a plastic shield on my rear beam, unless by some chance it's metal or I don't know what you're talking about ha. But now that you mention that. I had the Air Lift bags on before( a little bigger than these) and I looked at where they were rubbing on the metal shield piece(could also be what you're speaking of) and I did grind out what I saw the rub marks on from the bag hitting it. Then smoothed it back down. 
I'll try and get some pics tomorrow of it all the way up. It's not nearly as much lift with the bottom bracket in of course, but it's still plenty for me to not worry about rubbing or bottoming out. 
And my muffler is kinda small compared to most people's, so I think, so it's not close at all to the bag. I'll take some more pics of everything tomorrow for you.
-Woody


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

I probably should have measured the amount of lift for you, but here are the pics. Plenty of clearance for me, although I'm on 16"s.


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (woody89)*

any measurements from ground to fender?


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: (silver saloon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silver saloon* »_any measurements from ground to fender?

IIRC it's around 22 3/4"-23".


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (woody89)*

is that the lowest you can go?


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: (silver saloon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silver saloon* »_is that the lowest you can go?

In the rear, most likely. It's tucking/sitting on the tires.
The front's got room to go lower, but I didn't even measure them. I'm on Easystreet fronts, so that explains some things. I'm planning to get a spare set of bushings to hack, and see where that gets me. It's sits on the top of the tire right now(fenders aren't rolled). But I figure with hacking the bushing and rolling the fenders I can get it to sit very similar to the rears.
Offset also owns me, but for some reason I like my 002's too much.







4 motion front and Votex skirts on the way, so maybe it will help look a little lower. As long as I tuck a bit of tire I'm happy.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (woody89)*

thanks for the pictures of the rear, i might be switching over to something similar.


----------



## J-13 (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

Those og bags and struts look like my og setup from airbagit.com. i remember those brackets.


----------



## J-13 (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: (J-13)*

I meant to ask you how are those bags holding up? I was thinking about gettin some locally... Your sure they arent being rubbed by the rear beam arms? "what originally ripped your old bag... that happened to me before too.


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: (J-13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J-13* »_I meant to ask you how are those bags holding up? I was thinking about gettin some locally... Your sure they arent being rubbed by the rear beam arms? "what originally ripped your old bag... that happened to me before too.









No rubbing. My original bags were rubbing on the vertical metal piece that is welded to the arms. I'm not exactly sure how to explain it. And I noticed some rubbing on the walls of the spring pockets. So I just cut out the area that I saw being rubbed on before installing these bags, which are smaller and may not have even rubbed there.


----------



## J-13 (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: (woody89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woody89* »_
No rubbing. My original bags were rubbing on the vertical metal piece that is welded to the arms. I'm not exactly sure how to explain it. And I noticed some rubbing on the walls of the spring pockets. So I just cut out the area that I saw being rubbed on before installing these bags, which are smaller and may not have even rubbed there. 

Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (woody89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woody89* »_
No rubbing. My original bags were rubbing on the vertical metal piece that is welded to the arms. I'm not exactly sure how to explain it. And I noticed some rubbing on the walls of the spring pockets. So I just cut out the area that I saw being rubbed on before installing these bags, which are smaller and may not have even rubbed there. 

ya wes heaved those down blew a set of bags rubbing on those things too...personally i prefer the sleeves over any of this


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
ya wes heaved those down blew a set of bags rubbing on those things too...personally i prefer the sleeves over any of this

Mark i hate to tell you , but after replacing 3 sets of sleeves i think i am switching over to bellows.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_
Mark i hate to tell you , but after replacing 3 sets of sleeves i think i am switching over to bellows.


i dont get it tho...ive had the same sleeves in now for damn i dunno 6 months, theres no wear on them even...


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
i dont get it tho...ive had the same sleeves in now for damn i dunno 6 months, theres no wear on them even...

i think the way my bag is positioned is wrong thats why it is constantly rubbing on the fitting, also i didn't removed lower brackets. did you ?


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (woody89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woody89* »_
IIRC it's around 22 3/4"-23".

is there anything holding you up?


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (silver saloon)*

looks good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I agree about the sleeve thing. I would have gone that route, but thats the beauty of america. 
Between my girls car, and my buddy Sean's car I havnt had any problem with the sleeves. Knock on wood, the only problem we have had with Leahs is the bag coming out from the upper cup, but i have a solution for that.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Boosted20th2886)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boosted20th2886* »_looks good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I agree about the sleeve thing. I would have gone that route, but thats the beauty of america. 
Between my girls car, and my buddy Sean's car I havnt had any problem with the sleeves. Knock on wood, the only problem we have had with Leahs is the bag coming out from the upper cup, but i have a solution for that. 

ya the solution is get the ones with the setscrew built in....or just drill ur cups for a set screw


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

My thread sucks. I need to clean stuff up and get some legit pictures. I've been slacking.


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

So plans for 2009 go as followed.
* False trunk floor w/ tank coming through.
* New Bushings to get the fronts a tad lower.
* 17" RS'S and no more damn 16" Sportmaxx.
* Gauges. 
* New shocks for the rear.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (woody89)*

I want you to put steelies on with stock size tires and give some measurements of how high and low the rears go.
i'm still looking for something else besides the firestone bags


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_I want you to put steelies on with stock size tires and give some measurements of how high and low the rears go.
i'm still looking for something else besides the firestone bags

i would appreciate if woody could do that, i like to see how low the rears go when the tires and wheels dont stop them. .


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

I'll try and do it within the next week or two. I am selling my wheels and taking the air off for the winter, so I'll swap the stocks on and measure before I do so.


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

I checked out the rears today. After about 3 or 4 months I had very minimal rubbing on one side of the rears and the other side was almost rubbed through. I can't decide whether to try Firestones or replace the one bag. Probably just replace and cut out some more.


_Modified by woody89 at 2:18 PM 11-28-2008_


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (woody89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woody89* »_I checked out the rears today. After about 3 or 4 months I had very minimal rubbing on one side of the rears and the other side was almost rubbed through. I can't decide whether to try Firestones or replace the one bag. Probably just replace and cut out some more.

_Modified by woody89 at 2:18 PM 11-28-2008_

what did it rub on to? whats touching what?


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

It looked like it was just rubbing the sidewall. I need to go take a closer look at it though to be sure.
Edit: Yup just on the sidewall of the cup pocket. I noticed the drivers side of my car seemed to sit a tad higher than the passenger for some reason. And it's the driver's side bag that got the wear. I'm just going to order another one for x-mas and keep a closer eye on it more frequently this time. 

_Modified by woody89 at 5:41 PM 11-30-2008_


_Modified by woody89 at 5:41 PM 11-30-2008_


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

So I got a little more motivated to work on my car tonight. I took the air ride off for the winter and decided to re-paint my tank. I'm just going to keep it the way it was, w/ the tank and compressors ontop the carpet in my trunk. 
And I got no more JDM steez. I finally sold the Sportmaxx and got majority of the money for my new wheels already saved up. Oh and don't worry people will still hate my car. The centers of the wheels are going to match the tank. 
(****ty cell phone pics)
























Oh yeah, the rusted hood still comes in handy.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (woody89)*

soo you didn't measre it up?


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_soo you didn't measre it up?









No, sorry. Once I get the new bag for x-mas I'm going to throw it back on and cut some more out of the pockets and whatnot. So I'll measure it then. 
One of my hoses came undone from the bottom of the car and rubbed through so I was just kinda mad while removing everything. Just wanted to get it done and over with ya know.


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: (woody89)*

So after ripping everything out the other day, I decided I was already wanting to put it back in. I'm still saving for my wheels and being bored I just wanted to do something. 
So I decided to clean it up more than it was. It's def. not clean by the standards of some of you guys on here. Although it's neat enough and still easily accessible to work on.
Also took and grounded the valves out to themselves to keep the wires to a minimum and less of a mess. 
We put both of the compressors on one side, instead of one on each. My air line coming out of the tank was always too close for comfort by the compressors for me. So now I don't have to worry about it touching and melting. Sacrifice a little fashion for function I guess.
Sorry for the crappy pictures.








Before: 

























































_Modified by woody89 at 10:21 PM 12-7-2008_



_Modified by woody89 at 10:23 PM 12-7-2008_


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

Going to make that pressure switch wire longer and tuck it. It's already bothering me from the picture.


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

I don't like the way the tank and compressors look showing anymore. So I decided to start working this morning and put all the stuff in the wheel well. I'm just using whatever scrap wood I have laying around the garage. It may look ghetto, but it's actually really solid. (And no I didn't have the hole just sealed off with duct tape, just put it over the sealent for extra.)
Came in to take a little break. So far this is what I got done.


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

Finished. Got all the wires ran and zipped off. I'm pretty happy with the outcome and def. worth the time to do it this way. Which is how I should of did it the first time. 
My only complaint is I wish my carpet wasn't so ****ty. Oh well, it's a trunk nothing special. And mounting the valves was sorta a pain. I managed to zip tie them to a 2x4 and screw it to the wheel well. Then ran some tape around it just to be safe. It works, so I'll take it.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (woody89)*

Nice, I have been wanting to move my tank like that , but its a hair too long.
is that a 5 gal ?


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_Nice, I have been wanting to move my tank like that , but its a hair too long.
is that a 5 gal ?

yup. i believe so. the new configuration looks MUCH better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_Nice, I have been wanting to move my tank like that , but its a hair too long.
is that a 5 gal ?

Yup sure is. And yeah it's pretty snug w/ the lines and compressors hooked up, but it works without kinking them up.


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

Sometimes I do enjoy UPS. 
Compared to the pictures these are in amazing shape for what I was expecting. I don't think the lips will need any sanding at all. I'll probably just use the buffer pads I bought and some mothers on them.
Heres a pic before I disassemble them. They even came with valve stems and one BBS cap lol. I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

noice


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

Ended up doing the notch today. No metal shops were open so I used material I had around the house. Some galvanized pipe. It wasn't the friendliest to weld, but it got the job done. The other side looks better than this side, but I'm lazy and didn't take pictures after I painted and cleaned it up. But here are some pics I did take. You get the idea.


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: (woody89)*

Can't wait to see this with the new rollers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

Another small update:
Since the lips weren't in bad shape I decided to just use some never dull on them and mothers polish. Here's the results. 
Before/After shot








As good as they're getting for the night.








And started painting the centers.


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

Since rs's are so common I wanted to do something original to them. Here's my stab at that... hate/love I guess


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (woody89)*

so youre gonna leave them like that? Interesting...


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

neat http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Stigy (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MFZERO)*

wow those look awesome.
can't wait to see them on.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Stigy)*

so you didnt strip the clear off the lips?


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_so you didnt strip the clear off the lips? 

x2
also maybe use more color on the centers.


----------



## burtondk12 (Mar 20, 2006)

*FV-QR*

to tell you the truth i think the wheels look SICK like that, btw i don't think your driver side axel will ever hit your frame rail because its too short so its unnecessary to notch your driver side but w/e


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

Someone already polished the lips before I had them, so there wasn't any clear on them. I went over them with Never Dull 3 times and then polished once with mothers by hand. I'm happy with how they look. I'm planning on picking up a Mother's Powerball and seeing how that does too.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (burtondk12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burtondk12* »_to tell you the truth i think the wheels look SICK like that, btw i don't think your driver side axel will ever hit your frame rail because its too short so its unnecessary to notch your driver side but w/e

if you can get the tie rods to clear the frame, you will need to notch the pass side.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (ryanmiller)*

loving the wheels, im almost temted to do this to my LM's







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## defrost (May 26, 2006)

*FV-QR*

love those wheels!


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (woody89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woody89* »_

















i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif it... you are my inspiration woody http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (defrost)*

why did you notch the drivers side? it couldnt have been hitting axle.


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

Didn't know it wasn't necessary. It didn't seem like it, but we went ahead and did it while we had everything already out. Can't hurt anything. And my stock suspension is on the car, so didn't have a whole lot to judge from.


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (woody89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woody89* »_Didn't know it wasn't necessary. It didn't seem like it, but we went ahead and did it while we had everything already out. Can't hurt anything. And my stock suspension is on the car, so didn't have a whole lot to judge from.

ahh


----------



## Kittigrrl (Aug 25, 2008)

What were your old rims?


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Kittigrrl)*

nice thats some turnaround ... lovin the wheels, its something different, not something i would do since i am fan of plain and simple


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (GTIzlatko)*

i notched my drivers side. on big tires it did hit. very slightly.


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

Only problem with my setup is the easystreet fronts. Notching stuff out may/may not even help much, but I figure I have it done for when I change front struts.


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

So I got two put together only to realize I had put the wrong pieces together. But I did manage to get around to putting one of them back together, correctly.


----------



## defrost (May 26, 2006)

*FV-QR*

so sick!


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (defrost)*

Love the wheels man, very original http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
now do the rest of the car like that.


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Rat4Life)*

cool concept. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for colors!


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_Love the wheels man, very original http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
now do the rest of the car like that.

This.


----------



## thatskinnykid (Apr 20, 2007)

wow. way to keep it fresh! can't wait to see the final product!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD 1.8T (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (woody89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woody89* »_

















HOLY F*** THIS S*** IS &$%#@#* OMG! I F***ING LOVE THESE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: (thatskinnykid)*

ya know i remember when you first got the sportmax's and no one thought you could pull them off 
seriously your style is awesome 
keep it up man keep it up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

Wheels are together and adapters are in the mail. My final ets are going to be F21 R20. I'll be ordering tires, air line, and shorter strut bushings by the end of this month. I'm going with 205/40 & 215/40.


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (woody89)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif


----------



## goin-dumb (Jul 26, 2008)

you have the freshest taste compared to every other ******* ive ever met. congrats my man it looks good


----------



## LAYINLOW (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: (goin-dumb)*

i have a question for you, I have the exact same rear bags as you do.....RE-5 slam specialty, and i had to move my bag up a little and out to keep it from rubbing on the stock perch. No offense i am lower than you but im just asking are you sure you don't rub in the rear???


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (LAYINLOW)*

from my understanding i thought he rubbed a hole in one of the rears within the past 2-3 months if im not mistaken


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (BADCLOWN)*

Hey Woody you should have patented your art work


----------



## agoodlife (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*

^s14? 
And the wheels look great, cant wait to see em on the car.


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: (Grig85)*

Boo no chrome lips.








One rubbed one didn't. I didn't really check it out yet due to winter and not really caring since I'm not running air for winter. But glad you're lower than me.










_Modified by woody89 at 8:03 PM 1-25-2009_


----------



## FirstVDub (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (woody89)*

im not bragging that im lower! ( my old ladies sn) im just saying i don't want to see a fellow member keep blowing bags because of a possible mistake, im just trying to help out if at all possible!


----------



## Stigy (Aug 20, 2008)

*FV-QR*

when are these going on?!


----------



## J-13 (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Stigy)*

Hmmm... i love the wheels, but im not sure.... kinda iffy about it. Kinda like ed hardy t's... they look cool sometimes... but just wouldnt look right on me.


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Stigy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stigy* »_when are these going on?!

I'll be ordering tires, bushings, line, some more fittings, and other small things tomorrow. So whenever it all gets in I may throw it on to see how it looks. 
Although the weather here sucks right now. I got no power, and we got hit with a bunch of snow/ice. And supposed to get hit with possibly another 10 inches.


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

Tires came in today. 
Falken 512s 
205/40/17 & 215/40/17


----------



## Stigy (Aug 20, 2008)

*FV-QR*

oh man, this is gonna be so awesome!


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Stigy)*

I love the wheels man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You need a jawbreaker for your shift knob


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

Got the tires mounted. Had my experience with leaking 3-pc wheels. I re-torqued the bolts and looks to solved the problem. Anyway heres another pointless update/ me whoring out my wheels more. I'm really happy with the tire sizes I went with. Pics just don't do justice for me, but heres some. 
























Also my bushings came in today. Really nice quality.


----------



## Stigy (Aug 20, 2008)

*FV-QR*

dude those look so good.
great work!!
when are they going on for a test fit?


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Stigy)*

^^^
x2! 
i wanna see em on already!


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

My lugs come in Monday, so I'll test fit the fronts then and post some pics.


----------



## LoDub1.8T (Jan 18, 2008)

lookin good woddy....cant wait for sowo man i wanna see this thing
-Rob


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

Test fitted one of the wheels tonight...


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

awesome man they look good.. def diff


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

Got everything installed today. The rear needs to go lower though. So I'm going to man up and order some Firestone rears. 
Also I'm fairly happy with how the front sits. It's sitting at 22" even. It was like 23 1/4" or something. I'm on Easystreet fronts so I'm happy with it. 
Heres some pics from last night. Daylight ran out on me before I knew it.


----------



## guardian1020 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (woody89)*

looks awesome man


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (guardian1020)*

need some outside side shots


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

It's raining, but I did what I could. 
Get the rears lower and run some gauges and I'll be happy with it.


----------



## agoodlife (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: (woody89)*

That looks great but really wish you could get the fronts down lower. But what can you do easystreets FTL. Im assuming your on a 40 sidewall? A 45 would of looked tons better at that height.


----------



## annemariepovich (Jul 28, 2008)

awesome!


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)




----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (woody89)*

your in pvw


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: (GTI337DUB)*

Nothing wrong with supporting a cool magazine. After all it's just a sticker.


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *woody89* »_Nothing wrong with supporting a cool magazine. After all it's just a sticker.










so you are just repping it like you were in pvw.... interesting... dont tell the MKIV forums they will eat you alive. then crap you out and eat you again.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (SLK)*

ya i was about to ask about that. i know its not a real rule but most people associate it with having a feature.
wheels look cool though. and if you can get lower on all 4 i think youd be set. if you just get the rear lower your gunna be reverse rakin like a mofo.


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

Yeah reverse rake does suck, but I want to get Firestone rears. I'm sure they're going to go lower, but I mostly want them to feel secure about not rubbing and blowing a rear bag out.


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (woody89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woody89* »_Nothing wrong with supporting a cool magazine. After all it's just a sticker.









yeah as much as i like your ride i wouldnt rock a sticker that has so much meaning.


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

Cut the bump stops tonight and got the rears another inch lower.
(excuse the dirty car)


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

sorry if i missed this but what are the widths and offsets to the rs' again? looks great btw. youll be happy with the firestones


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: (woody89)*

Wheels are gonna look sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ericjohnston27* »_sorry if i missed this but what are the widths and offsets to the rs' again? looks great btw. youll be happy with the firestones









17x8 final et 21
17x9 final et 20


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (woody89)*

























Also got a D50 in the mail. I can't wait to get back into photography and have a decent camera again.


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (woody89)*

tire size is terrible. your at 22" and can still see the top of the tread. sorry.


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

Heres a few recent photos. I think I'm finished for the time being with my air setup. I'd rather focus on making it a VRT. I got some amber side markers on the way and plan to space the front's out about 5 mm.


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: (woody89)*

looks great dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (msuzuki126)*

pvw sticker gone


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_pvw sticker gone









looks like $$$$ to mee


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

noice


----------



## redvwgti (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (MFZERO)*

that looks sick man


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (redvwgti)*

do you have camber plates in the rear?


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Hinrichs)*

Yeah. -2°


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (woody89)*

whered you get them from? are they hard to install? ive wanted to get some but im just lazy
car looks good tho now, do you need gauges? cuz im selling my digital stuff if your interested


----------



## Stigy (Aug 20, 2008)

absolute money.
good work man!


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Hinrichs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hinrichs* »_whered you get them from? are they hard to install? ive wanted to get some but im just lazy



agreed, where'd you scoop them up from woody


----------



## HyDrOPoNiC (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (BADCLOWN)*

Looks fly buddy! Lovin' the wheels. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *BADCLOWN* »_

agreed, where'd you scoop them up from woody


http://www.eurosportacc.com/ca...s.htm
I know thats where John(j-13) got his and thats where I am buying mine from when I start the build on my MK4.


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: (woody89)*

those rears look good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

Yeah that is where I got mine from. You'll need 8 washers, 4 on each side to line everything up right after the shims.


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (woody89)*

are the washers just normal washers you can get anywhere?
did you take any pics of the install?
and do you need the wrench they sell?


_Modified by Hinrichs at 9:31 AM 3-12-2009_


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

Yeah just normal washers. Here is a pic of J-13's rear, exactly like mine is setup. And yeah I used the wrench. Luckily my friend has one already.


----------

